# 4BBB Burgham Park, NE Area, 24th Sept



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2017)

Folks, it has been a quiet time in the NE this year. My club, Burgham Park GC are having a 4BBB, Stableford, Open on Sunday 24th Sept. It is Â£20 a pair inc coffee and a bacon sandwich on arrival. Tee times are between 8-12.48.

Playing with a member is Â£15, I asked a price for a group and was quoted Â£25 so Â£10 a head including a little something before you tee off is as good as we are going to get out of them.

Anyone fancy it? Some tee times have gone but there are plenty left still at this stage, you should be able to see via the website http://burghampark.co.uk/Home.aspx  We could identify tee times on here, partner up and then book in a pincer movement so that we are pretty much in a block. We would need to book and pay in our pairs rather than me book en masse but that is not beyond the wit of everyone on here once we agree on times etc.

I'm going to play anyway so even if we just get a 4 ball going from the forum it would be good to see some people. The more the merrier.

For those who don't know where it is, Burgham Park GC is about 7-8 miles north of Morpeth, directly off the A1. Very easy to find, not like some of the more hidden courses up here such as Tyneside or Seaham . It is quite a long course but it is very forgiving and flat. You might find yourself using rescue a bit more than usual for your second shot but you wont come off the course feeling tired.

Post if you fancy it and what sort of time appeals.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 26, 2017)

I would have been up for this, Lord T but unfortunately I'm away on holiday. Never played the course. Would need to be off the yellows!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2017)

MiB, we will sort that out at some point and I agree, we will play off the yellows &#128513;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			MiB, we will sort that out at some point and I agree, we will play off the yellows &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to it.


----------



## splashtryagain (Aug 26, 2017)

LT - I am interested in this, would prefer morning if poss.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2017)

splashtryagain said:



			LT - I am interested in this, would prefer morning if poss.
		
Click to expand...

Picture Steve McQueen holding two fingers up &#128513;. It begins.........

I'm easy on the time, obvious as I am only 10 minutes away. What is a good starting point, around 10.30, 11? Does that give time for people to get there or could it be earlier? 

If it ends up just the two of us then you can take your pick.


----------



## splashtryagain (Aug 28, 2017)

Actually I can pretty much play whenever! See who else is interested and I'll fit with them.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 29, 2017)

You sure it's "parkland"? Can't see many trees!


----------



## Wayman (Aug 29, 2017)

Day after my wedding so I'll have to give it a miss. Shame as never played it before


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			You sure it's "parkland"? Can't see many trees!
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of trees. Most of the holes are tree lined, it is just they are a long way apart . Honestly, it's the truth. Mostly old, long established trees but others that were planted when the course was built about 20 odd years ago and need to grow further.

The website is very dated and needs to be renewed with much better pictures and a flyover.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 5, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Plenty of trees. Most of the holes are tree lined, it is just they are a long way apart . Honestly, it's the truth. Mostly old, long established trees but others that were planted when the course was built about 20 odd years ago and need to grow further.

The website is very dated and needs to be renewed with much better pictures and a flyover.
		
Click to expand...

Am down in Filey that weekend or I would have joined you.

But it has reminded me that we need to sort a new date out for the game we had to cancel when it was chucking down a few weeks ago.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2017)

Lord T, your inbox is full


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Sep 6, 2017)

I will be up for this, Burgham is a nice track, especially if you are wayward of the tee as the fairways are nice and wide 

There are no tee times available on the Burgham website you posted 

Paul, how are you getting on with the Mizzies ????


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2017)

Bugger, day after Craig's wedding so may be a tad too sloshed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2017)

Scotty Cameron said:



			I will be up for this, Burgham is a nice track, especially if you are wayward of the tee as the fairways are nice and wide 

There are no tee times available on the Burgham website you posted 

Paul, how are you getting on with the Mizzies ????
		
Click to expand...

I think they are taking booking by phone for this rather than online. I'm down there on Saturday and check. Once I know I'll come back to those who fancy it, sort out a time and take it from there.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Sep 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Bugger, day after Craig's wedding so may be a tad too sloshed 

Click to expand...

Broon ale makes the ball go farther :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 10, 2017)

Right fellas, pick a time. Plenty available but here are some suggestions. 9.28, 10.16, 10.48, 11.20, 12.15. 

I'm 12 minutes away so really one of you guys should choose as you are traveling a little further. If none of you have a preference then I would suggest either 10.16 or 10.48 but I am genuinely happy to play either earlier or later if you prefer.

Ideally it would be good to pick up another person so if anyone else wants to join in they are very welcome.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2017)

Scotty - you need to empty your inbox


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 11, 2017)

10:48 looks good.....


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Scotty - you need to empty your inbox
		
Click to expand...

done


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2017)

10.48 booked. Space for one more, only Â£10.

Come on you miserable bunch :ears:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2017)

Stick me in, I'll just have to grin and bear the pain :cheers:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 12, 2017)

Good man Martyn :thup:. It's the best way to cure a hangover.

I should add, coffee and a bacon buttie is in with the fee :whoo:. What more could a golfer wish for.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2017)

A stunning victory for team Tyrion in the open at Burgham today with a mighty net 63 (par 72) :whoo:A funny format I haven't played in before, 4BBB strokeplay so every shot counted, and some confusion reigned for a while with the scorecards 
Am I glad I decided to get out of bed early this morning, lovely, looong course in great condition and top company, plus a win to boot 
Splash and his driver, insane, I'll never tire of seeing those booming draws lol.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 24, 2017)

Many thanks to Lord Tyrion for organising this - well done to the victors, you played very solidly. The clue should have come on the front nine when Paul and I were having to hole 20 footers to keep in sight.
A course I had never heard of before but would gladly go back to - long, but wide, and in lovely condition.
Thanks guys, well done - what was the prize?
Odd that LT was the overall scorer for the comp....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2017)

Cracking stuff today and really good company, as it usually is with forum get togethers. Splashtryagain and Scotty Cameron put in a very respectable score, it was lads, I collated the scores, but Beezerk and myself smashed it out of the park today (okay so that is a bit dramatic but allow me a little licence). 

We actually dovetailed very well which is the key to pairs golf. Beezerk kindly scored well on the longer holes where I struggle. He particularly helped on the last 6-7 holes where unbeknownst to him my back started to spasm!

All in all, a smashing day and another good advert for forum gatherings, even small ones. I also get to spend the winnings, golf vouchers, on golf gear without having to explain or justify to my wife &#128513; for once.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2017)

splashtryagain said:



			Many thanks to Lord Tyrion for organising this - well done to the victors, you played very solidly. The clue should have come on the front nine when Paul and I were having to hole 20 footers to keep in sight.
A course I had never heard of before but would gladly go back to - long, but wide, and in lovely condition.
Thanks guys, well done - what was the prize?
Odd that LT was the overall scorer for the comp....
		
Click to expand...

Tbc but approx Â£75 each in golf vouchers will not be far out. Very happyðŸ˜ðŸ».

No card was coming in lower than our score, not one that didn't have "an error" anywayðŸ˜‚.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 24, 2017)

Well done lads good win!!!

Try get another date sorted for a meet and I'll happily come up for a game


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 25, 2017)

Well done, lads, 63 is a cracking score. Wish I could have been there but am currently languishing in the Lake District, sans clubs. Please let me know when you're arranging anything else, Lord T, eager to play your course for the first time.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Sep 25, 2017)

Well done to Neil and Martyn on your win, you both gelled well together. Also thanks to Andy for putting up with my woeful performance, not used to playing off the whites at Burgham, it makes it a lot, lot harder than the yellows which I was used to.

Next time a game is arranged let me know, it's always worth the drive up the road to play a really good course in such condition.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2017)

It would be a pleasure to host everyone, and more, again. If we arrange it just between ourselves, ie not via an Open, then we will most definitely be playing off the yellows. Swingit and Beezerk can smash the ball out of site, quality second shots, not just off the tee, but for the rest of us the yellows make it a better, more varied and more enjoyable course.


----------

